# Entrance Library Reading Room



## The Barbarian (Oct 15, 2016)




----------



## Piccell (Oct 15, 2016)

Nice little modest foyer. Who gets to dust the tops of the window frames?


----------



## NancyMoranG (Oct 15, 2016)

OMGosh where do you find this stuff?! Again, just 1 person in it?
Just great, again.
The top right corner looks blurry?


----------



## Piccell (Oct 15, 2016)

NancyMoranG said:


> OMGosh where do you find this stuff?! Again, just 1 person in it?
> Just great, again.
> The top right corner looks blurry?


That's the dust.


----------



## tirediron (Oct 15, 2016)

Very nicely done!


----------



## The Barbarian (Oct 15, 2016)

NancyMoranG said:


> OMGosh where do you find this stuff?! Again, just 1 person in it?
> Just great, again.
> The top right corner looks blurry?



 I had no way to back up far enough, so the distortion was pretty extreme.   That's the best I could do under the circumstances.   But yes, it is blurred in that corner.

And I had to wait for a person to get a sense of scale in the shot.


----------



## NancyMoranG (Oct 15, 2016)

Who am I to criticize? I just didn't know what would make that happen.
You know your shots always floor me!
AND you had to WAIT for someone to come into the photo? Only in my dreams would that happen....


----------



## NancyMoranG (Oct 15, 2016)

Oh ....where is this?


----------



## The Barbarian (Oct 15, 2016)

University of Washington.   Missed this one the first time, and only later realized that some perspective adjustment would make it an acceptable image.


----------



## Zil (Oct 16, 2016)

Nice photo. 

Looks like a really nice library.


----------

